# The Best Paint Finishes for Each Room in Your Home



## HuesAndCoats (Oct 5, 2017)

If picking paint colors for your home wasn't hard enough, you now realize that you also have to decide on a paint finish too?

Well don't worry. The professionals at Hues & Coats Painting Company have you covered!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You lost me at hello


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Boy you're really lost. He never said hello.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Boy you're really lost. He never said hello.


exactly!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this guy(?) is on the wrong site:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

So......when i need a painter in Houston i should call them? And they can tell me not to use flat $9.99 walmart paint in my bathroom? AWESOME!


----------



## HuesAndCoats (Oct 5, 2017)

My apologies Wildbill7145. I had no intention to "spam". I thought that the "Member Blogs" section was a place for members to promote their blogs and blog posts.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

C'mon guys. Some friendly redirection to a new member would be more constructive than a bunch of smart ass remarks. Save those for established members - and mods.


----------

